# Stanley 45/55 restoration



## TNWoodwright (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi Guys
NOT a big time poster but lurk.
I have several 45/55 Stanley planes. I've had them for years and now that I have retired I guess, so they tell me, I guess I have the time to restore them. They were bought when they were our of favor and while they are all there and I have used them the "finish on them is not that good of shape. So i was wondering what others have done. And is/has " Hot coat" been considered. They could be done in an oven.

Thanks


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

Would it be possible to see a picture so I could better judge what level of repair they need? Some just need a solid cleaning and sharpening…others need some serious love.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

I'd love to know if you've done anything with your 45/55 planes? I'm fascinated by the #55, haven't seen one in person but wonder if it really is a managable tool to use. Do you actually use yours?

Sorry, I know the OP was about cleaning / restoring… I have a SW #45 but it's delightfully dirty (yet operational).


----------



## TNWoodwright (Jan 19, 2009)

Sorry guys guess I'm not very good poster at this. Time goes bye

As far as my planes go, I have several as I have said. I have found that soda blasting works well to clean them up. Unlike sand it hurts nothing and gets into the corners. A little water and its all gone! Haven't messed with the hot coat stuff yet

And yes I do use mine. Using one right now. 
Lot of people say they are fussy but they are just the galoot version of a router table. and people don't mind setting them up. 
You do need to learn to set them up in the proper order.
The other thing I learned by bits and pieces I cannot find now is that people make a mistake with them and molding planes by starting at the front and not the back. By starting at the back and working backward you essentially make things easier and provide yourself a kind of track or rail road to ride in. then the last three or four times you can go over things from front to back to clean it all up.

Another thing is jigs. I have several jigs for them just like a router table. They like to work wood above the bench top because of the fences.

I am in the process of mixing the old and new setting up a movable random vacuum clamp system drilling and tapping hockey pucks  hose and (MV) ball valves from Eagle. I've had the pump for years and you could probably do the same thing with an old house vac. They are a little quieter. Money is a little short nowdays so not moving fast.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

TN - Love to see some pics of your #55 in action, making an asymetrical profile…


----------



## TNWoodwright (Jan 19, 2009)

Smitty

NOT sure we have the same definition of asymmetrical. Maybe you could post a picture of what you would like to see. Something like a crown?? I don't claim to be a 55 guru just know what works for me  but I might be up for the challenge.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Like, with one of these cutters. (image courtesy of P. Leach). He says using the 55 to do these can be frustrating…










Kicking it up a notch would be using more than one (sequentially) to make a more complex moulding…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

TN - I'm thinking you're off in happy #55 land, making complex mouldings, and not sharing the fun?



Hope all is well…


----------



## TNWoodwright (Jan 19, 2009)

Right now i'm drinking coffee an d eating homemade cinnamon rolls. And since it has gotten warm I can go back out and continue on the window restoration I'm working on. That is kinda complex isn't it

See if this works. No preview


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

I say 'Outstanding!' to the restore and the cinnamon roll! Thanks for the update, TN!


----------



## TNWoodwright (Jan 19, 2009)

Reckon I didn't think about taking pictures. I got a blog and only post there about once every 3-4 months. I got nine windows to do so maybe i can remember to take some pics of the 55 in action. it would be good for the blog. At 65 if I turn around I pretty much forgot what I was thinking about sometimes. But it comes back in three or four months when I am trying to get to sleep


----------



## TNWoodwright (Jan 19, 2009)

Well got to foolin around again and doin some more learning  Found out the 55 is easier for me to use than the 45. And i also figures out if you put a right side fence on a 45 you got a kinda 55 . Anyway played with the sash making blade. Found out a few things about the left side skate.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Okay, now I *really* gotta get me one of those… Thanks, TN, for the pics! Awesome!


----------



## TNWoodwright (Jan 19, 2009)

By the way this is my replacement when I'm to lazy to push the 55. Just finishing it up


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

I am not a power guy, but that is freakin awesome. I love that set up.


----------

